# Deadbolt Stuck - Locked Back Door



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,
We had a nice trip this Memorial weekend. When we got home to unpack, DW put the wrong key in the rear door deadbolt cylinder. The key got stuck in there. After taking off the interior of the handle plate, I saw that I still could not disassemble the entire lock (interior silver plate inside handle) due to a couple screws that were behind the screen door frame. The deadbolt would not move by the red switch/latch.
I reassembled the latch from the interior and went back outside.
I was able to pull the key out with a pair of pliers but I am pretty sure the cylinder is messed up because the right key will not go in now.
I figured I would just buy a new handle / lock mechanism but with the dead bolt in the locked position, I cannot push the exterior part of the handle out from the inside to remove the assembly. Would a bad key cylinder keep the deadbolt from unlocking? Any suggestions on how to remove the door latch with the deadbolt locked?
Thank you in advance.
crunchman


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We faced a similar situation not to long ago. When heading down to Fort Wilderness this spring, we stopped for fuel and the DW decided to make some sandwiches while we were stopped. Our youngest son was so excited to be on the first camping trip of the year, jumped out of the truck with the camper keys in hand. He ran back to the camper and jammed the key in the cylinder, upside down. Needless to say, the key only went in half way and then would not budge. It would not turn, it would not pull out and it would not push in any further. There we sit, 600 miles from home, 600 miles to our destination and we are locked out of the camper. After going on a short walk to calm down, I grabbed my phone, looking for a close RV dealer as we didn't want to go any further with the possibility of not being able to get in the camper. I was able to locate a dealer just a short drive down the highway. When I met with the service guy, explained what happened I was shocked to see what happened next. He took the key that took me 15 minutes to remove and jammed it back in the lock. Shocked at what I just witnessed, I decided to take another walk. Upon returning, I noticed that he had the stuck key removed, and was in the process of sticking in his "blank" key to "reset the tumbler". After just a couple of minutes later, we were back on the road with the door unlocked. As they could tell how frustrated I was with the situation, they wouldn't let me pay them for their time. They simply said "enjoy your trip to Disney".

Long story short, give your dealer a call, maybe they can help you out and save the cost of replacing the lock.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

H2oSprayer said:


> We faced a similar situation not to long ago. When heading down to Fort Wilderness this spring, we stopped for fuel and the DW decided to make some sandwiches while we were stopped. Our youngest son was so excited to be on the first camping trip of the year, jumped out of the truck with the camper keys in hand. He ran back to the camper and jammed the key in the cylinder, upside down. Needless to say, the key only went in half way and then would not budge. It would not turn, it would not pull out and it would not push in any further. There we sit, 600 miles from home, 600 miles to our destination and we are locked out of the camper. After going on a short walk to calm down, I grabbed my phone, looking for a close RV dealer as we didn't want to go any further with the possibility of not being able to get in the camper. I was able to locate a dealer just a short drive down the highway. When I met with the service guy, explained what happened I was shocked to see what happened next. He took the key that took me 15 minutes to remove and jammed it back in the lock. Shocked at what I just witnessed, I decided to take another walk. Upon returning, I noticed that he had the stuck key removed, and was in the process of sticking in his "blank" key to "reset the tumbler". After just a couple of minutes later, we were back on the road with the door unlocked. As they could tell how frustrated I was with the situation, they wouldn't let me pay them for their time. They simply said "enjoy your trip to Disney".
> 
> Long story short, give your dealer a call, maybe they can help you out and save the cost of replacing the lock.


H2oSprayer,
Thank you for your reply.
I do have a blank key, I just ran out to try to insert it into the lock. It goes in about half way without going in any further. I am pretty sure the tumbler is bad. I will fiddle with it some more after work. Maybe I can try to pick it with a paper clip or something to push up the bad tooth? Thank you for the suggestion.
Does anyone else have any ideas? I wonder if I can drill the cylinder out? I sure do not want to drive an hour to the dealer for a locksmith to replace it. If I could only get the old lock out to release the deadbolt, I could replace the entire handle here for $28.00.
Thank you in advance,
crunchman


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Same thing happened with my son...broke the key in the lock. A screwdriver in the lock and a twist with the pliers and it turned and opened. Of course I had to replace the door latch/lock but like you sawy only around 20-25$.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

matty1 said:


> Same thing happened with my son...broke the key in the lock. A screwdriver in the lock and a twist with the pliers and it turned and opened. Of course I had to replace the door latch/lock but like you sawy only around 20-25$.


matty1,
Thank you for the reply, I was wondering if something like breaking or drilling the lock out would get it open. Looks like I will have to go that route.
Thanks again,
crunchman


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

crunchman12002 said:


> Same thing happened with my son...broke the key in the lock. A screwdriver in the lock and a twist with the pliers and it turned and opened. Of course I had to replace the door latch/lock but like you sawy only around 20-25$.


matty1,
Thank you for the reply, I was wondering if something like breaking or drilling the lock out would get it open. Looks like I will have to go that route.
Thanks again,
crunchman
[/quote]

Same thing happened to me on both doors! The first time I took out the entire latch...4 screws inside, 2 on side frame. After fooling with it at the RV dealer trying to get the core out he let me borrow his drill and drill it out. You have to be very careful not to damage the part of the latch where the core locks into it, otherwise a new core will not lock in place. After drilling I then replaced it with a matching core to the front so one key. About a year later same thing happens to the front door. This time I didn't try to force anything. I once again removed the entire door latch, sprayed wd-40 up the deadbolt, basically all over the mechanism. The half circle piece that connects to the red lock, grab that with some pliers, then while holding it, have someone gently tap on the deadbolt with a rubber mallet. Freed right up, no more replacing cores. Something in these latches gets jammed and seizes and then when you try to open it with a key or the red latch inside it jams. I recommend lubing it once a year.


----------

